# Male Albino x Pastel Salmon Boa



## Sean239 (Jan 14, 2011)

what would you get babys wise  thanks


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

pastel salmon x albino -->
1/2 salmon het albino
1/2 normal looking, het albino
Fractions are odds per baby, not per litter.

Pastel is a line-bred trait. Most likely, some to all of the babies would show some pastel influence, but it is impossible to predict how much.


----------



## Sean239 (Jan 14, 2011)

brilliant well as long as i am aware then im happy thank you for your commernt


----------

